# Pond carp



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Couldn't keep channel cats off my line at the river last weekend, so decided to try a local pond for a few minutes tonight. It is a pretty small pond that I have seen small carp, grassers and even a nice little koi.
I figured if they were in the feeding mode it would only take a few minutes to draw them in...and that's all it took.
I tossed out some sweet corn freebies and rigged up on the bottom. I then started tossing out pieces of bread to see if I could generate some surface action.
It did not take long and I started to see bubbles in the area of my corn. Then I started to see surface activity.
I had a take on the bottom that pulled the hook. Looked like a little grasser. I rebaited and got it back out. Meanwhile I stood about 20' back from the bank and freelined a piece of bread on the surface. I saw the take, but the line did not move. I slowly reeled in and came tight on a nice grasser. Then my bottom rod goes off.

It was a rare double. Little mirror and a grasser.
Sweet corn on a hair rig, size 6 Korda wide gape, 2oz lead on a clip. Grasser was on just a size 6 wide gape, hooked bread through the crust.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Fish! Always enjoy reading a nice carp fishing report!


----------

